# Parc Soleil 7000 points resales



## glenc (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi,
I am a new member.  We are considering buying a Parc Soleil 7000 poing resale.  Any advice on what is a decent price?
Thanks


----------



## semicycler (Aug 20, 2012)

The best price of course is $1 more than what Hilton would pay with ROFR.  The hard part is knowing for certain where ROFR occur.

Not too long ago 7000 pts in Vegas or Orlando where in the $10K to $12K range.  With all the Elara inventory coming online perhaps ROFR has slowed lowering resale prices.  Wouldn't be surprise to see near $1.25 / pt for platinum properties, with much lower increasing the odds of ROFR.

Reach out to Seth or Judi for a better idea of going prices.


----------



## glenc (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for your response.
Glenc


----------



## Purseval (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not sure about Seth but Judi sells for HGVC so you can put in a low offer on her site and she will email it to HGVC and come back with the price they will take.  Or she may just tell you what the ROFR point is if you ask. http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 21, 2012)

Seth Nock is the man when it comes to Hilton, Marriott and DVC (probably a lot more).  His website I believe is sellingtimeshares.net  

Personally, I would rather own DVC than Hilton.  Hilton has rules against renting what you own, and that is a huge turnoff for me.  If I cannot use my timeshare a year or two, I want to be able to rent what I own.  I OWN IT.  Maybe someone else knows better than me, since I don't own Hilton.  :rofl: 

I know there is a fee with Hilton to add a guest, and I remember Seth telling me Hilton frowned upon the rental of Hilton.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 21, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Seth Nock is the man when it comes to Hilton, Marriott and DVC (probably a lot more).  His website I believe is sellingtimeshares.net
> 
> Personally, I would rather own DVC than Hilton.  Hilton has rules against renting what you own, and that is a huge turnoff for me.  If I cannot use my timeshare a year or two, I want to be able to rent what I own.  I OWN IT.  Maybe someone else knows better than me, since I don't own Hilton.  :rofl:
> 
> I know there is a fee with Hilton to add a guest, and I remember Seth telling me Hilton frowned upon the rental of Hilton.



With Hilton, you can rent your "Home Week Reservation" and can add a Guest Certificate for no cost.  Any other Club or Home Resort reservations do incur a $39 guest certificate fee.  The HGVC Rules will allow rental of your Home Week that you own.  From the 2012 HGVC Rules, Page 162:

"Commercial Use. Accommodations available
through the Club are for the personal use
and enjoyment of Members, the Members’
immediate family, and guests personally known
and acquainted with Members. The Club strictly
forbids the use of the Club for commercial
purposes of Members or their guests including
the use of a confirmed reservation in an Affiliated
Resort for any rental, resale or other commercial
use (*other than an owner’s Home Week*). Any
lease or rental agreement for a Home Week shall
be deemed to contain a provision requiring that
any sums due to the Club as annual Club Dues or
due to the Association as assessments must be
deducted from the gross rentals and paid directly
to the party for which such sums are owed."


A side note from an earlier post:  There are several HGVC Affiliates and also HGVC resorts like Flamingo where Hilton does not have ROFR, with reasonable MFs.  So you can look for deals at those resorts w/ a good cost and points value to MF ratio and not worry about Hilton buying it out from under you...


----------



## Seth Nock (Aug 24, 2012)

Purseval said:


> I'm not sure about Seth but Judi sells for HGVC .



Actually, we both sell resales.  Neither of us work for Hilton (but we have each been specializing in Hilton for about 13 years).  Currently Parc Soleil is selling for more than the other 2 properties in Orlando.  That has not always been the case, but there is not much inventory for 7000 point Parc Soleils right now.


----------



## bmt07 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Parc resales*

I closed on a 7,000 platinum every year Parc Soleil for $8,000.  I wasn't sure it would pass ROFR since I had another one snapped up by Hilton, but this one made it through and we closed and will be there using 2012 points next week.  Good luck.


----------



## Purseval (Aug 26, 2012)

Seth Nock said:


> Actually, we both sell resales.  Neither of us work for Hilton (but we have each been specializing in Hilton for about 13 years).



I put in an offer on a unit on Judi's site.  She told me she emailed HGVC and they told her the price was too low.  When  I asked her if she worked for Hilton she said that Hilton will put units on her site to sell.  So if you are doing the same you may not work for them but you certainly work with them.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 26, 2012)

Purseval said:


> I put in an offer on a unit on Judi's site.  She told me she emailed HGVC and they told her the price was too low.  When  I asked her if she worked for Hilton she said that Hilton will put units on her site to sell.



You've got to wonder about a package they won't try to sell thru their own sales division, but would farm out to a broker instead. Apparently it isn't worth their time, meaning not enuff commission for their sales peep.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 26, 2012)

*This doesn't sound like ROFR*



Purseval said:


> I put in an offer on a unit on Judi's site.  She told me she emailed HGVC and they told her the price was too low.



Huh?  This baffles me.  Why should HGVC be able to manipulate the resale prices WITHOUT actually exercising ROFR?   

I find it hard to believe that HGVC can simply tell a buyer "too low" to make them up their offer.  Can we really say that HGVC actually *PLANNED* to exercise their ROFR at that lower price OR was it that they *said* they would just so the resale prices go higher?

A seller would think this is great.  A buyer would think this stinks.

Obviously HGVC is not interested in all 7,000 pt platinum as evidenced by another poster who got one *THOUSANDS* below what is currently being touted as "bottom line" that HGVC will accept.



bmt07 said:


> I closed on a 7,000 platinum every year Parc Soleil for $8,000.


----------



## Purseval (Aug 27, 2012)

RX8 said:


> Huh?  This baffles me.  Why should HGVC be able to manipulate the resale prices WITHOUT actually exercising ROFR?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that HGVC can simply tell a buyer "too low" to make them up their offer.  Can we really say that HGVC actually *PLANNED* to exercise their ROFR at that lower price OR was it that they *said* they would just so the resale prices go higher?
> 
> A seller would think this is great.  A buyer would think this stinks.



Actually it's not that great a deal for the seller either because they are stuck with payments while HGVC holds out for a better price.  I didn't think it was fair at the time either but a later search showed that the unit I was interested in was either sold or withdrawn from sale.  So I guess manipulating the market works, for now at least.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 27, 2012)

glenc said:


> Hi,
> I am a new member.  We are considering buying a Parc Soleil 7000 poing resale.  Any advice on what is a decent price?
> Thanks



QUESTION's:  Are you specifically looking at purchasing a Parc Soleil to stay their?  Are you mainly interested in Orlando?  Or are you looking at buying into HGVC for stays within the system, including Orlando and Parc Soleil?

If your answer is #3, you might take a look at HGVC Las Vegas, Strip.  The MF's are more than $200/year less.  I wouldn't recommend staying for a number of reasons, but the MF's are good for 7K+ points.

I agree with the others, don't get less than 7,000 points.


----------



## Seth Nock (Aug 28, 2012)

Purseval said:


> I put in an offer on a unit on Judi's site.  She told me she emailed HGVC and they told her the price was too low.  When  I asked her if she worked for Hilton she said that Hilton will put units on her site to sell.  So if you are doing the same you may not work for them but you certainly work with them.



There are about 10 or so brokers (my company included) who are emailed listings from Hilton that we can put on our sites.  When presenting offers to them, they often say it is too low.  I always tell Hilton to present the offer to the seller anyway.  Very often it will pass right of first refusal, even though they say it is too low.  There are different departments at Hilton.  The department saying it is too low is not the same department that makes the decision.  

We also both have inventory that is not from a seller listed with Hilton.  This year, about 80% of my sales were from listings that were not offered by Hilton, but my sellers or sellers of other brokers.  This allows for competitive pricing.  If we relied on Hilton to supply all the sellers and tell us how much we had to sell them at, it would create price fixing and possibly be in violation of the Sherman antitrust act.


----------



## azdave (Sep 7, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> QUESTION's:  Are you specifically looking at purchasing a Parc Soleil to stay their?  Are you mainly interested in Orlando?  Or are you looking at buying into HGVC for stays within the system, including Orlando and Parc Soleil?
> 
> If your answer is #3, you might take a look at HGVC Las Vegas, Strip.  The MF's are more than $200/year less.  I wouldn't recommend staying for a number of reasons, but the MF's are good for 7K+ points.
> 
> I agree with the others, don't get less than 7,000 points.



Mark, Why wouldn't you recommend staying at HGVC Strip? Curious


----------



## RX8 (Sep 7, 2012)

azdave said:


> Mark, Why wouldn't you recommend staying at HGVC Strip? Curious



Not sure about Ron but I have stayed at HGVC Strip and this is my opinion.

The units were great and the ambiance was nice too.  My two boys loved the pool and I liked the fact that the pool was in the shade until noon or so (we were there in the summer and being in the shade made a HUGE difference).  HGVC Strip had a nice game room and an onsite market.  It really had a nice upscale feel to it.

The downside is that it is on the far north end of the strip.  There really isn't much around there and the area feels run down due in part to the demise of the Sahara and the stopped construction of the Fontainebleau.

I wouldnt mind staying there again.  But then, I am not there to gamble and see Vegas shows (I am a taxi driver, lifeguard, waiter, and financier for my two boys).  If you want to be PART of the Las Vegas Strip you would do better with HGVC Flamingo.


----------



## glenc (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for your valuable advice.


----------



## Tcherniaev (Sep 21, 2012)

*ROFR*

Don't believe what Hilton tells you. I got Parc Solei 7,000 points for $5,000 in 2009 and was told that there is no way it will pass ROFR. But it did pass with no problems.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Never pay the "must pay more because of ROFR game" as the only winners aren't you!. Offer what it's worth to YOU and if it does happen to get taken so what? There are always more to bid on. Paying for the possibility of ROFR is always a lovers play. Don't fall for it.


----------



## vegasVIP (Sep 23, 2012)

I recently purchased a 7k yearly at the Karen St property in Vegas.  I was just under 10k all fees included.  I thought that was a fair price.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 23, 2012)

Tcherniaev said:


> Don't believe what Hilton tells you. I got Parc Solei 7,000 points for $5,000 in 2009 and was told that there is no way it will pass ROFR. But it did pass with no problems.



Hmmm... I just noticed that Parc Soleil has gold season weeks worth 7,000 points. 

Which one did you purchase for $5K? And what is your annual maintenance fee?
- a three bedroom penthouse during gold season
- a two bedroom penthouse premier during gold season 
- a two bedroom during platinum

NOTE: Three bedrooms will have higher annual maintenance fees than two bedrooms. And generally penthouses units will have higher annual maintenance fees than non-penthouse units.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 23, 2012)

bmt07 said:


> I closed on a 7,000 platinum every year Parc Soleil for $8,000.  I wasn't sure it would pass ROFR since I had another one snapped up by Hilton, but this one made it through and we closed and will be there using 2012 points next week.  Good luck.



Same question as above... which week did you purchase for 7,000 points and how much are your annual maintenance fees?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 24, 2012)

glenc said:


> Hi,
> I am a new member.  We are considering buying a Parc Soleil 7000 poing resale.  Any advice on what is a decent price?
> Thanks



I'm curious why are you looking at Parc Soleil resales? 
Normally resale weeks at the newest resort have higher resale prices (less competition and buyers not willing to sell at a major discount). Also the MFs at the newer resorts will not reflect their true cost due to HGVC subsidizing part of the MF cost.


HGVC Maintenance Fees (MFs) are generally based on resort and unit size (not view or season) therefore a two bedroom bronze season owner (2,500 annual HGVC points) may pay the same annual MF as a platinum season (7,000 annual HGVC points), gold season (5,000 annual HGVC points) and silver season (3,500 annual HGVC points) at the same resort.

For this reason, it is best to buy the highest season (maximum # of points) you can for your unit size *when the MFs are the same*. You may have to pay a bit more upfront but you will pay less over time on a per point basis.

Many folks have bought a gold season week (including myself), because the price was cheaper, but you do end up paying the same annual maintenance fee as someone who owns a platinum season week and gets more points. 

So have to consider the tradeoff - how many points do you really need? and how long do you plan to keep your timeshare? Keep in mind 4,800 HGVC points will get you a two bedroom with RCI.

For comparison, here's a list of the 2012 Maintenance Fees at the two older resorts in Vegas and Orlando. It includes Operating Fee, Reserve Fee, Tax, Club Dues and ARDA.

Las Vegas Hilton (Karen) one bdrm (4800 pts) $733.40
Las Vegas Hilton (Karen) two bdrm (7000 pts) $859.98 

Flamingo one bdrm (4800 pts)  $855.79
Flamingo two bdrm (7000 pts) $926.39

SeaWorld one bdrm (4800 pts) $787.57
SeaWorld two bdrm (7000 pts)  $1063.95

Intl Drive (Tuscany) one bdrm (4800 pts)  $852.80
Intl Drive (Tuscany) two bdrm (7000 pts) $1159.70 

NOTE: Taxes for the Orlando resorts may vary slightly based on season

Whatever you decide, keep in mind that the annual maintenance fee is just as important as the one time purchase price. MFs will continue to increase every year.

Good Luck


----------



## piyooshj (Sep 26, 2012)

vegasVIP said:


> I recently purchased a 7k yearly at the Karen St property in Vegas.  I was just under 10k all fees included.  I thought that was a fair price.



I think so too its a fair deal given the low MF in Karen property. Did you buy the one on ebay recently with 2012 points included for 7.8K + closing + 2102 MF?

I recently bought 4800 flamingo for 4.4K closing included not as terrific deal as yours probably but didnt want to spend lot of money upfront. Is this a fair deal?


----------

